# Resize.pdf



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I have created a document in MS Word then converted to .pdf

I now want the .pdf as it looks only re-scaled to a smalled size. I am using Acrobat 7.0 pro

Help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I just googled "convert word pdf freeware" and there's hundreds of programs available. I don't know how good they are at editing and resizing, but worth a look :wink: 

The one at www.go2pdf.com/product.html does pdf formatting and pdf printing scaling, which sound close to what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

You see the problem is that i work for employment agency. Once- per week we place an advert in paper that we pre design and save as .pdf before sending.
Some tabloid's vary in price and we would like to have the same advert but only slighly smaller for certain papers(ie expensive)
Therefore scaling down an ad in MS word or adobe etc would be ideal.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, MS Office is not my strong point. Hang on for some more informed suggestions.

As a temporary workaround, you could view the pdf advert zoomed 100% or fullscreen, take a screenshot, then paste it into Photoshop, reduce its size, save it as a jpg and paste it into a word document or pdf.

If you don't get any better replies in the next day or two, bump the post to bring it to the top of the list.

Good luck!


----------

